# Adaptec 1045 Driver Installation Issues



## melona380 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a Dell PowerEdge R200 running FreeNAS 9.10 with an Adaptec 1045. I have 4 1 TB SATA Drives on the Adaptec controller. 

The drives are recognized in the BIOS, but not by FreeNAS.

On Adaptec's website there are drivers for Suse and Red Hat, But I can't install any RPM's on FreeNAS.
There is also the source code for it here.

When I try compiling it I get Error 1 because the directory /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build is non-existent. If I make that directory it gives Error 2 saying it can't make it.

Next I tried what was stated in this thread: https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/adaptec-6805-driver-issue-shutdown.5526/


> I have an Adaptec 6905e and I have tried it in FreeNAS 8. It is not natively supported so I did the following
> 
> mount -uw /
> 
> ...


I set the HDDs as JBOD and they appear in the HDD list and the ZFS raid works normally.
Click to expand...
But in my case I extracted an rpm and found adpinv.ko and did


```
cp adpinv.ko into /boot/kernel
manually edited the /boot/loader.conf and added
adpinv_load=”YES”
```


However this doen't load, and upon trying kldload adpinv it says to check dmesg, Dmesg provides a very generic response. HAS ANYONE GOTTEN THIS TO WORK?!?!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2016)

melona380 said:


> I have a Dell PowerEdge R200 running FreeNAS 9.10 with an Adaptec 1045.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



melona380 said:


> On Adaptec's website there are drivers for Suse and Red Hat, But I can't install any RPM's on FreeNAS.


Even if you managed to install an RPM, they're never going to work anyway, they're Linux drivers, not FreeBSD drivers.


melona380 said:


> When I try compiling it I get Error 1 because the directory /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build is non-existent. If I make that directory it gives Error 2 saying it can't make it.


Never going to work because they're Linux drivers, not FreeBSD drivers.


----------

